# Unstable/slow internet connection. Need help debugging



## @vi (Nov 1, 2015)

I have BSNL 1081 Plan. It is 8MBPS upto 60GB and 512KBPS after that. I have this plan from past two months. First month was really awesome and in second month I started facing problems. Now it has become worse.

Problems:
- Unstable speed: Speed is never 8MBPS, always. Sometimes its 1-2MBPS, sometimes its 3-4MBPS. I use Speed Test or by manually downloading something to test this.
- Slow(packet loss?): The connection feels always slow. Sometimes pages take a lot of time to open.
- Frequent disconnections - In middle of sessions I see time outs, speed going zero etc. This interrupts ongoing sessions, downloads, Skype calls etc. Google Auto suggestions never work. When I do speed test, the speed will be high 7-8MBPS. But still I face this problem.

The DSL/Internet light stays always on. DSL doesn't go down.

Last week I had this problem. The speeds were very less and I was facing frequent disconnections. So I checked from my modem that SNR was way too bad. It was showing 5-6. So I registered a complaint. They checked the line, checked if there are any joints etc. The SNR was still bad. They gave me new cable which go from splitter to modem and phone. The SNR was still bad. Finally after lot of debugging, the BSNL guy found that the issue is from their side, in the office  He said they have something called 'port' and it is faulty. So he got it replaced after two days from Bangalore (this was last Thursday). When I checked, SNR was at 30-35, which is pretty good. Speeds came back, I was getting stable 8MBPS and there were no issues.

But only for a day. Since yesterday I am facing same issues again. The SNR is 30-35.

Last night, when I was checking in Speed Test, the pings were as high as 500. And speed was 700KBps-800KBps. Sites were taking ages to load. After an hour, I checked again, the speed was back and it felt stable. I needed Download OS updates and other softwares and I quickly did that. Again, after a while, the speed was gone. I kept a well seeded torrent, hoping it would get downloaded overnight, but when I saw in morning (after 7 hours), only 200MB had been downloaded.

Sometime around 11am, it was working nice again. Speed Test was showing high speeds and pages were loading quickly. Then after few mins, the speed went down, but it was stable (no time outs). And I was getting speed of 3MBPS.

Now I am getting speed of 6MBPS in Speed Test, but I have time outs, slow speed when I try to buffer video or download something. Torrent speeds are even worse, downloading at 20-30kb/s. For example, when I try in chat app/whatsapp etc, there is a clear delay when the message gets sent.

BSNL guys are bit helpful and they will listen if I figure out why this is happening. But now this time I don't know what to do. Last week I did gave them lot of work and I hope they are not pissed. Plus this problem is intermittent, so I am not sure how to show it to them.

As far hardware, I have 2 year old BSNL modem and Netgear R7000 router. Could there be problem with modem? I got the splitter replaced, but still have the issue.

Here are my modem settings: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2015)

In 1st pic default gateway & WAN ip are 59.x.x.x which is older bsnl network,the newer one has ip range 117.x.x.x,i think this may be the reason for your issue.you have to ask local exchange to put your connection on new network.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 10, 2015)

I say perform a ping test to a commonly used site when you face this latency and connection issue. See how many packet drops are happening and how frequently.

Also perform a traceroute to various sites or servers across the globe to find out how your traffic is being routed. Where exactly is the latency problem originating.
And monitor the gateway and IPconfig when this testing is being done to confirm if there is a particula gateway from which this issue is surfacing.

A friend of mine who also happen to use bsnl and often gets pissed off when playing mp games has similar issues. His routing is f*!!*d up badly to singapore servers.


----------



## jkultimate (Nov 10, 2015)

60 GB for 1081 rs?? That too BSNL crap? Which plan is that? And your place too..?


----------

